# Wax Sealing Mason Jars Question



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, 

A buddy of mine a while ago suggested that I wax seal my cellared mason jars that I don't plan on opening for a long, long time as kind of a "just in case" measure.

Haven't done it yet but I'm considering it. My question is, if I do this then how do I mark what's in the jars? Right now I have a sticker on the top that I know will not show through the wax and all of the sides of the jar have raised writing (Bell jars) and I think that the bottom has something on it as well.

Ideas? Opening the jars to stick a piece of paper in with writing on it is out of the question.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Okay,
> 
> A buddy of mine a while ago suggested that I wax seal my cellared mason jars that I don't plan on opening for a long, long time as kind of a "just in case" measure.
> 
> ...


I think the wax is serious overkill.
Write on a little piece of paper and tape it to the outside.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree with Hermit, Overkill
I would think the rubber seal on the mason jar would work just fine on its own.

Remember K.I.S. Keep It Simple


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

string under the wax with a tag on it sticking out under the wax.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I boil my jars for ten minutes, lids included, before filling them with tobacco.
The lids will seal as they cool, just as if you were canning fruit or vegies. Works every time.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i think wax is overkill, unless maybe you store your's by a dehumidifier-don't know if it would work in this case, but i label mine w/a permenant marker, it wipes off w/alcohol


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> string under the wax with a tag on it sticking out under the wax.


I personally feel that wax is overkill, but if you have your heart set on it I think [OT] Loki's idea of putting a string tag on it with the string stuck in the wax.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

As has been said, the wax is way overkill. 
The lids with the rubber seal for mason / ball canning jars can be purchased real cheap. I would make sure to use a new lid if you reuse a jar or if you have a lid you're worried about.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Meh, just use the factory screw-down, wax seal. Shouldn't be an issue.

I use scotch tape to label mine. Sharpie your info on it w/ a fine marker, then if you ever wanna reuse that jar for another type, peel and go.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Paraffin sealing is not an overkill. It's cheap and if you plan on storing in a damp location, it makes perfect sense. 
Keep the steel from corroding.

Even considering dipping my tins in wax. 
Boy, won't that'll start some conversation.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sealing with wax is from a time before rubber seals were used on the lids. The modern, rubber gasket lined lids don't need it. 

If you do decide to use wax, try color coding the tobaccos by year or tobacco types with the different colored waxes for a personal touch. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree that sealing with wax is totally overkill. Besides If you were sealing with wax dumping the wax on top of the lid wouldn't do anything. Like Drob said just boil the jars before sealing. As long as the center of the lid remains depressed your seal is good.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That's cool. Was just checking since some of these jars I plan to cellar for a minimum of 10 years. Just wanted to make sure that rubber seal would hold up that long.


----------

